# AEG AM100ls4



## johnsiddle (Jun 22, 2011)

Have got hold of a 3HP, 3phase ally framed motor, the plan is to experiment with it (possibly rewire it to run on a lower voltage) and possibly design my own 3phase controller, with the plan to do an EV conversion in the future (probably not with this motor tho),

The markings on the motor are:
AEG AM100LS4
Delta 230v Star 415v
1400rpm
8.5amp in delta

It is obviously obsolete which is why I cannot find any info in it google.

It seems to have a one way clutch on it cuz I can only turn it in one direction.

Does any of this ring any bells with anyone, if so any info you have I will welcome????.

PS the wiring looks a bit stange it has links to V to U and Y to X (v1 to u1 and u2 to v2 in new money) and there are two bits of wire on W and Z.

Regards John


----------



## johnsiddle (Jun 22, 2011)

I have now stripped this motor down, it does indeed have a one way clutch built into the main (front) bearing, it looks like a sprag clutch.

Do all 3phase motors have a one way clutch???

The field has 36 segments so I am not sure how many sets of coils I should be looking for. It looks like groups of three presumably that would make 12 coils in total.

I assume that the sleaving I can see at the bottom of the coils are the coil joinings. They don't look too accessable.

Any comment you experts might want to make would be appreciated.

regards John


----------

